# Still Pondering



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Any photographers out there????









I am still pondering over what DSLR to get over the last couple of years I think I decide then some new development is announced and I am back to square one









I used to do quite a bit of SLR photography once upon a time I had an Olympus OM1n 50mm Zukio f1.8 lens, Hoya 75 to 150mm f3.8 zoom and a crappy Sigma? 28mm lens. then splashed out and got an OM2n which was stolen before I even got used to it







... and uninsured









I have been using a Sony compact cameras since 1999 .... which are Ok as far as they go but I would now like a DSLR as well.

Brand loyalty .... is this still a big issue with cameras? I was very loyal to Olympus loved the size of the SLR's and the sheer innovative way they approached things.

I have been humming and arring and almost pressed the shutter on an Olympus EVolt E-510 but I am a bit concerned about the four thirds system .... I know I have been using this format in my compacts and to be honest it seems fine .... but is it fine for a DSLR. The camera has some very high ratings from professional reviewers .... but four thirds? Or should I at getting a DSLR with a more traditional 3:2 aspect? I am sure 4:3 will be fine for horizontal photos but am not sure it would be ideal for vertical photos









I really don't want to wait another two years







but the way things are going I seem to find plenty of reasons to wait


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi John, I have the exact dilemma with getting a DSLR along with but waiting for the price to come down a bit they were out of my reach









Interesting you said you always had Olympus, I have always had Canon until in a couple of weeks time, when I will have bought an Olympus E-500 kit off a member (he has kindly saved to have some spare funds)

As you say the technology moves to fast, the E-500, the previous model to one you looked at, is only a couple of years old and already "out of date"

The reviews are good though so I'm sure it will be a fine camera.

It will be nice to use a "proper camera" again







the compacts as clever as they are are not the same to handle and the shutter delay was awful







I'm looking forward to taking motor racing shots again, in stead of catching just the back of the car or missing the accident









When this DSLR comes, I'm looking forward to getting back into photography 

I will have to let you know how I go on with the E-500 so you can make your mind up.

Mike

P.s. what is the four thirds system, I've seen it mentioned but I'm out of touch with the latest technology


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

If you definately want a DSLR I'd strongly advise you go for the two BIG brands Canon or Nikon - Apart from owning one myself (Nikon D80) there is a huge market in bodies lenses & accessories that you can buy and sell for little or no loss - I have had 3 Nikon cameras & changed several lenses just in the last year! Importing from Hong Kong can save you a packet too with a number of etailers guaranteeing no customs or duty so if you get stung they will reimburse you (& do) - I have ended up with just 2 lenses a Sigma 17-70mm because it does macro and a Nikon 70-300VR for longer stuff like trips to the zoo etc - HTH ... Paul


----------

